# Wie macht man so etwas?



## cycovery (7. Juni 2006)

Wie macht man sowas am besten?

Vorallem find ich halt den Übergang von hellen Strahlen auf dunklem Grund zu dunklen Strahlen auf hellem Grund, der gar nicht so wirklich auffält, cool . . .


----------



## Hektik (7. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig im Kopf habe musst du das mit "radialem Weichzeichner" machen (engl: radial blur), dort einen Wert auf Maximum (weiß jetzt auswendig leider nicht mehr welchen) und schon hast du das so


----------



## der_Jan (7. Juni 2006)

Ich würd das Motionblur mal Ausprobieren, oder das Radiale. Vorher an die stellen wo es entstehen soll die Farbe hinmalen, und dann die Ebene kopieren, darauf die Filter anwenden, und so durchprobieren, und dann eventuelle feinere Anpassung per Hand vornehmen.

-- Manchmal ist Hektik doch ganz vorteilhaft(5 Mark in die Wortspielkasse)


----------



## DJTrancelight (7. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ja, würde auch auf Radialer Weichzeichner (strahlenförmig) tippen.

bye


----------



## Stoik (9. Juni 2006)

Öhm würde sagen das is mit Cinema 4D gerendert und mit Photoshop nachgearbeitet wurden.... Hatte letztens sowas ähnliches mal mit Cinema 4D gemacht...

mit so nen Stardust-Effekt bekommt man das sicher auch hin da müsste man aber noch bissel mit den Radier dran... Wäre also etwas aufwendiger.

Hab bei mir auf der Webseite noch nen  Tutorial


----------



## der_Jan (9. Juni 2006)

Wenn du den Fußball hast sollte das super ohne 3d Programm gehen. Das wäre unsinn.


----------



## Stoik (10. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab das gestern mal im TV gesehn is von der werbung von Betandwin ...
Is 3D Programm von der schwierigkeit her sollte es nich das problem sein da du eigenlich nur den Ball machst dort hinein dann ein Lichpunkt setzten tust und dann noch paar einstellungen vornehmen also Sichbares Licht und so...


----------

